
Hulu has about 450,000 paying subscribers and YouTube has just over 300,000 - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/22/youtube-live-has-about-300k-subscribers-and-hulus-live-has-450k-sources-reveal.html
======
tareqak
Original title: _In their battle against big cable, YouTube TV and Hulu with
Live TV have signed up hundreds of thousands of subscribers_

